# Dell Latitude d630 sim card slot.



## nnom (Dec 17, 2011)

I HAVE A DELL LATITUDE D630 UNDER THE BATTERY SECTION THERE IS A SIM CARD SLOT. I TRIED SLOTING IN A SIM CARD AND TURNED ON THE LAPTOP EXPECTING A MESSAGE TO APPEARE ON THE SCREEN, BUT NOTHING. How is this function of the laptop used? or is there any software that allowes this to work.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

nnom:
I suspect that that is probably the port to insert the card from a camera to move pictures to your computer
If you will go to the Dell site, select support, enter your service tag number, you will be able to access and download a manual for your particular computer. I do this on each new computer I work on and put it in a file in documents. Have found this to be very handy..\
Vicks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The poster asked about a *SIM* card, not an SD memory card.

It looks like this model supports wireless broadband. Obviously you have to buy service from a carrier to use it, and I'm sure you need software for the provider as well.

http://www.dell.com/us/dfb/p/latitude-d630/pd


----------

